# Another drowning at Waiohai!



## thinze3 (Feb 6, 2009)

There has been another drowning in the waters out front of Waiohai.
http://www.honoluluadvertiser.com/article/20090204/BREAKING01/90204081/-1

*PLEASE do not snorkel in the water without flippers on and a floatation device under your arms or chest. This is a real ocean with currents flowing around the island at all times. It is NOT protected, nor is it a man-made lagoon.*


----------



## Henry M. (Feb 6, 2009)

I had a bad experience snorkeling near the Sheraton, next door to the Waiohai. The area I was in looked calm and there were not a lot of currents until I tried to actually swim back out. Somehow there were waves breaking in different directions all around a fairly large area. This made it so the water was calm but as you got to the edge there was a cur, although it was uncomfortable climbing over the rocks to get out.

The waters around Kauai are some of the most treacherous I know. I'm used to swimming in the ocean in the Caribbean and Central America and while you always need to be careful, Kauai deserves even greater care than most places. The ocean just doesn't look menacing enough and lulls you into going places that are very difficult to get out of.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Feb 6, 2009)

Oct this year at Kauai four drownings during one week.

I wish the county would have a big sign just as you leave LIH noting drownings to date and telling you Kauai County wants you back again.

Most Touristas don't know how dangerous the ocean really is.

Sterling


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 7, 2009)

While I certainly agree with all your cautions about the ocean, it's not absolutely clear that the man died of drowning.   The article says "apparent drowning" but it may have been a heart attack or something else. 

"Police said the man was snorkeling in front of the Marriott Waiohai Beach Club in Po'ipu when he got became distressed. Lifeguards spotted him and were able to put him on a board and paddle back to shore."

***

Before our trip to St. John, I purchased all of us snorkeling vests.  They don't interfere with floating and diving but can give you an added layer of caution should you find yourself in a situation where you panic or get tired:

http://www.joediveramerica.com/page/JDA/PROD/snorkelvest/SN-0231

Plus, it's neon yellow which is nice when you're around boaters.


----------



## californiagirl (Feb 7, 2009)

This incident was reported today in our Orange Co. Register since the man was a local here.  So sad.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Feb 7, 2009)

LisaRex said:


> While I certainly agree with all your cautions about the ocean, it's not absolutely clear that the man died of drowning.   The article says "apparent drowning" but it may have been a heart attack or something else.
> 
> "Police said the man was snorkeling in front of the Marriott Waiohai Beach Club in Po'ipu when he got became distressed. Lifeguards spotted him and were able to put him on a board and paddle back to shore."
> 
> ...



Captain Andy's boat a few years ago drove right over a diving flag and the prop managed to cut one of the divers legs off.  Fortunately a cruise ship was passing by and the ship's Doc saved the man's life.

You'd think they could have seen the dive flag--but didn't. 

Sterling


----------



## Timeshare Von (Feb 8, 2009)

You know we were looking forward to landing a week on Kauai for later this year, because it is one of the islands we've never been to.  After reading this thread, I'm concerned about this choice given how much we enjoy snorkeling and the fact that typically on the other islands we've visited, we've snorkeld right off the shore/beach.

I'm interested in hearing from others who have done this w/o incident.  I'm not a strong swimmer, but have felt comfortable and confident enough to swim out from shore before.  We do use fins so that wouldn't be an issue with us.

Thanks in advance for feedback & thoughts from other experienced Kauai visitors and residents.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Feb 8, 2009)

I think as long as you use a beach where there is a life guard you'd be  fine.

Sterling


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 8, 2009)

Yvonne - I don't think Kauai  is any more dangerous than any other Hawaiian islands, but the best snorkeling beaches do not have life guards.  If you are a not a strong swimmer, using some kind of floatation device will make you feel more secure and keep you from getting tired so quickly.  You can buy a cheap one at Wal-Mart or Costco, or rent them from a snorkel shop.

I'm going to try to get my DH to use one this year too.  He floats like a rock and gets tired before he wants   to go in.   I am one of those lucky people, that through no skill of my own, floats like a cork and I don't get tired as soon as he does.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback.  We've typically snorkeled "off the beaten path" on Maui and the Big Island without concern or incident, so I think we'll be OK based on the feedback here plus a couple that I received via PM.


----------



## hibbeln (Feb 9, 2009)

If you are there in the winter, I think it is more of a a concern than in the summer or fall months.  That's why we always go in the summer....so the kids can actually use the water.  
Get a Kauai Revealed guidebook and they give very good advice on which beaches to steer clear of, which to watch out for.  I think half the battle is just realizing that you ARE fallible.....and thinking twice before getting in over your head (literally).  
My kids have been snorkelling on Kauai since the age of 3.  We've never had a problem and we've snorkelled and swam and played in the waves ALL OVER the island.  There are spots that they still won't go in the waves (and the oldest is 14), like Shipwreck Beach in the summer when the waves are pounding (probably smarter than me, I go in and risk a spinal injury each time).    2 words will get you through.......*Common Sense.*  Add two more for added safety......*Flotation Device*.  And, as always, do your research before stepping into the water.


----------



## thinze3 (Feb 9, 2009)

No reason to make changes in your plans, as Poipu Points has a really nice beach. I have snorkeled at this exact location before and HAVE felt its currents, mainly because I ventured out too far. We all know that is easy to do when following the fish.

Just remain cautious of your situation at all times and do not venture out beyond your safety zone - you'll be fine. It is threads like this that help make people aware of the dangers of being in the ocean.


----------



## Walt (Feb 11, 2009)

*Watch Yourself When Swimming at The KBC*

I would just like to warn you about the Rip Tide or current on the north side beach area at the KBC.

(Ka’anapali Beach Club on Maui's famous North Shore of West Maui.)

2 year ago my wife was in trouble here with a Rip Tide. She got out by doing the following. She called for help and a strong swimmer came out with Floating Noodle. They got out of the Rip Tide by swimming parallel to the shore. 

While on the Lanai of Unit 512 last month we saw the same thing happen with a young man swimming in the same location. Again a strong swimmer helped the man out with a boogie board.

How to Survive a Riptide

1) Remain calm if a rip current begins to pull you away from shore.

2) Call for help immediately

3) Swim parallel to shore to get out of the current.

4) Swim toward the shore once you escape the current. 

If you want to see a picture of the area go here.

http://www.timeshareforums.com/forums/hawaii/85261-watch-yourself-when-swimming-kbc.html

Walt


----------



## Kauai Kid (Feb 11, 2009)

Walt said:


> I would just like to warn you about the Rip Tide or current on the north side beach area at the KBC.
> 
> 2 year ago my wife was in trouble here with a Rip Tide. She got out by doing the following. She called for help and a strong swimmer came out with Floating Noodle. They got out of the Rip Tide by swimming parallel to the shore.
> 
> ...



Where is KBC????????????? and what does KBC stand for?????????????

Thanks,

Sterling


----------



## thinze3 (Feb 11, 2009)

Kauai Kid said:


> Where is KBC????????????? and what does KBC stand for?????????????
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Sterling



I think he is referring to Marriott's *K*auai *B*each *C*lub...?


----------



## Walt (Feb 11, 2009)

*Ka’anapali Beach Club*



thinze3 said:


> I think he is referring to Marriott's *K*auai *B*each *C*lub...?



No, it is the Ka’anapali Beach Club on Maui's famous North Shore of West Maui.

Walt


----------



## travelnut (Feb 12, 2009)

*safe snorkeling in Kauai*

For safe snorkeling for even the smallest tots, go to Lydgate Park between Lihue and Kapaa and the beach at Poipu.  At both places, you can see a variety of fish in waist-deep water.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Feb 12, 2009)

The Kieki area at Lydgate is enormous--maybe the size of a football field-- and the facility beautifully maintained.  Give it a try especially when there are 30-50 foot waves forecast on the north shore.

Sterling


----------

